# Help identifying frame



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys.I just picked up this frame and fork and have no clue what it is.The fork has some unusual bends that are definatly factory done.The fork is nickol plated.The frame is made like an Indian frame that has the bolts at the crank.The drop outs have unusual bolts.Other then that I am clueless.Thanks for your help.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't know what it is, but take a look at the top- and down- tubes: they're bent, evidence that the fork has been bent too.


----------



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

I know what youre saying is right about the bars and the forks may have been moved a little but they definatly look curved from the factory.The bends are to uniform.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Don't know what it is, but take a look at the top- and down- tubes: they're bent, evidence that the fork has been bent too.




I concur. I have a mead ribbed fork, and it still bent exactly like yours did.


----------



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Here are some more pics of the forks after I cleaned them up.I really think they are factory formed.


----------



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you Bri.I have to agree with you.If these were bent from a crash the bike would be totally wasted.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2015)

but I agreed with rustjunkie, they did bend in an "event", frame top tube and down tube show the sad tale...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll bet a refreshing beverage of your choice, payable on the next Monrovia or Overland Park ride, that the fork was not bent that way by the factory


----------



## kccomet (Jan 22, 2015)

hi john. someone sent me a pic of that frame before you bought it. glanced at it thought the forks were wasted. a week later i was holding the frame hands on and i wasnt so sure. yea the tubes have a slight bump but.... im still not sure the bend is very uniform, let me know what you find out. call me curious...jim


----------



## kccomet (Jan 22, 2015)

that fork crown should identify the bike if its original. its got some really beefed up support. google 1938 schwinn paramount then go to images about 16 or so rows down pastor bob has a bike with a fork bent similar to yours. in no way am i saying this is a schwinn, i just knew id seen a pic of a bike with a similar fork


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2015)

I dig the axle adjusters!


----------



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Jim  You are right that is the same fork.The bike is not the same but the fork bends are exactly the same.There is no doubt that the bike has been in a crash,but there is also no doubt that the forks are factory bent.I will take that bet.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

kccomet said:


> google 1938 schwinn paramount then go to images about 16 or so rows down...




http://www.pastorbobnlnh.com/1939-new-world.html






This Schwinn bike has a Schwinn fork on it, not the same as yours, John.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 22, 2015)

I also had a Mead type psudo racer with this exact bend in the fork  sometimes I thought it was bent othertimes i thought ==factory


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

Until there's some lit, and with the top and down tubes bent, I'm going with collision. This is actually a common bend, especially with those closed dropouts: neither side of the axle could pop free. Here's a few pics from a quick googles:


----------



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

I know its not the same but the curves are.I still think it factory.Will keep checking


----------



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

I really think that if it were bent from a crash that it would be bent where it meets the bottom of the head tube.I will take it apart and see if it is bent there


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

toyman said:


> I really think that if it were bent from a crash that it would be bent where it meets the bottom of the head tube.I will take it apart and see if it is bent there





Many of the forks in pictures above aren't bent at that area, and your fork has a reinforcement at the top.


----------



## toyman (Jan 22, 2015)

You could be right.(but I hope I am)


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

toyman said:


> You could be right.(but I hope I am)




Me too! That would be a really neat and unusual feature.


----------



## sam (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm with the group that say both the frame and fork are bent in a crash. Good news is the fork can be straighten easily. Bad news is the frame is a lot harder.


----------



## toyman (Feb 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## toyman (Mar 15, 2015)

toyman said:


> bump




Can somebody please help me identify this frame.I know someone out there knows what it is.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 15, 2015)

Dont know about the frame but, the forks for my Racycle have a similar bend, one which everyone who has seen the forks in person agrees, was a factory bend, If you find anything that points to a reason for the bend, I'd love to know!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 15, 2015)

I have no idea who made it but the down tube is for sure bulged indicating only one thing a collision. The fork might have ben throw in to replace a bent one just my 2 cents


----------



## toyman (Mar 15, 2015)

johnnybentwrench said:


> I have no idea who made it but the down tube is for sure bulged indicating only one thing a collision. The fork might have ben throw in to replace a bent one just my 2 cents




I dont really care about the bent parts.I really just want to know what kind of bike it is.I know one of you guys knows what it is.


----------

